# bronchoscopy w/biopsy and washing/brushing



## Bobby A (Nov 15, 2012)

If a bronchoscopy with biopsy and washing/brushing was done would you code both 31623 and 31625?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Nov 19, 2012)

These codes are based on a hierarchy so you wouldn't bill both 31623/31625; choose the code that best suits what your doc did, the most extensive procedure performed. 

Without seeing the report and based on your description, I would go with 31623 as 31625 includes endobronchial biopsy(s). If your physician did that...then choose that code. 

You may want to post the report under 'General Sugery' section. You will net more answers. 

HTH


----------

